# delire : ecris ton nom avec ton coude !



## Le_iPodeur (25 Juin 2005)

le but (si il existe) de ce thread est un vieux délire qui revient de temps en temps sur les forums

ecrire son nom avec (dans ce cas) son coude ! oui 

lkez-ipodedujrf (le_iPodeur) :rateau:

bon, c'est à vous !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> le but (si il existe) de ce thread est un vieux délire qui revient de temps en temps sur les forums
> 
> ecrire son nom avec (dans ce cas) son coude ! oui
> 
> ...



J'ai essayé avec mon pseudo, l'ordi a affiché : "Tapette". Merci bien.


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

stook

et sans tricher


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

moi :

qwerrtzu tu suces ?


----------



## twk (25 Juin 2005)

maqc nnevezu

c'est pitoyable


----------



## Le_iPodeur (25 Juin 2005)

il y en a pour qui c'est plus facile, moi j'ai des gros coudes, ça aide pas


----------



## kisco (25 Juin 2005)

kkisdco


----------



## 222diablo222 (25 Juin 2005)

200202diq bl:lo202002   :love: pas loin


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juin 2005)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> il y en a pour qui c'est plus facile, moi j'ai des gros coudes, ça aide pas



moi c'est pas les coudes.....


----------



## Nobody (25 Juin 2005)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> ecrire son nom avec (dans ce cas) son coude !


 

son nom


Pas mal, hein?


----------



## 222diablo222 (25 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> moi c'est pas les coudes.....


ça commence pareil


----------



## duracel (25 Juin 2005)

c j,,fvqs cdf:


Sur un clavier de ibook, ça ne donne rien de bon.


----------



## Sloughi (25 Juin 2005)

sl;ougbhniii (sloughi) sa manque d'entrainement


----------



## tantoillane (25 Juin 2005)

réussi


----------



## mikoo (25 Juin 2005)

mikolol

rah! j'y suis presque!   

(mon pseudo ressemble à une marque d'alcool russe maintenant  :rose: )


----------



## bompi (25 Juin 2005)

booi

Voilà pour ma contribution.

Allez, j'essaye avec mon appendice nasal :
bàomppà)çi

Hum ... dois-je en déduire que j'ai le tarin plus large que le coude ...  

Y a-t-il un chirurgien au bar MacGe ?  

PS : je n'ose essayer avec autre chose car si le résultat est "bompi", tout le monde connaîtra la terrible vérité


----------



## jahrom (25 Juin 2005)

coudes


(j'ai fait l'inverse, j'ai écrit coudes avec mon pseudo)


----------



## mikoo (25 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> coudes
> 
> 
> (j'ai fait l'inverse, j'ai écrit coudes avec mon pseudo)




mdrrr


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

j'ouvre un sujet : postez avec vos doigts en utilisant votre cerveau. chuis sûr qu'il y aura moins de monde


----------



## mikoo (25 Juin 2005)

Si! Si! Succès garantis puisque tout les utilisateurs windowsziens penseront être utiles...enfin ils se sentiront moins bêtes  (!) 
   :rateau:


----------



## twk (25 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ouvre un sujet : postez avec vos doigts en utilisant votre cerveau. chuis sûr qu'il y aura moins de monde



Y'aura du monde c'est certain mais la qualité ne sera peut être pas au rendez-vous ^^


----------



## jahrom (25 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ouvre un sujet : postez avec vos doigts en utilisant votre cerveau. chuis sûr qu'il y aura moins de monde



On sera au moins 2...

(putain c'est bon de se lancer des fleurs !!):love:


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Juin 2005)

dos jones

Youpi, sans faute, mais j'ai pas fait les majuscules...


----------



## sofiping (25 Juin 2005)

sxlvckipmik ngv   

j'vous jure que c'etait mon coude  :mouais:   

il est con ce jeu .... rien de tel que le majeur


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Juin 2005)

*Encore*
une crise de nioubitude aïgue ce thread


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

On a quand même déjà bien rigolé ! (au mois trois fois)


----------



## golf (25 Juin 2005)

Hou la :affraid:
La canicule fait des ravages dans toutes les tranches d'âge cette année :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Hou la :affraid:
> La canicule fait des ravages dans toutes les tranches d'âge cette année :hosto:



tu ne devrais pas sortir avec cette chaleur


----------



## valoriel (26 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Hou la :affraid:
> La canicule fait des ravages dans toutes les tranches d'âge cette année :hosto:





			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu ne devrais pas sortir avec cette chaleur


Manifestement, nos ainés ont oubliés leur pseudo


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

iurv bqsION, (Urbain).
Mouai, ben c'est pas gagné...

Faudrait un clavier avec des touches de 8m2 pour être à l'aise.


----------



## Le_iPodeur (26 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Hou la :affraid:
> La canicule fait des ravages dans toutes les tranches d'âge cette année :hosto:



surtout dans la région où je me trouve, il fait 10° de plus qu'a Paris (par exemple) et 15° de plus qu'a Cherbourg, il fait beau il fait chaud, il y a des vagues et des surfeurs (mais pas Brice)

devinette : ou je me trouve (pas réponse du style "devant ton Mac") ?


----------



## grandcru (26 Juin 2005)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> surtout dans la région où je me trouve, il fait 10° de plus qu'a Paris (par exemple) et 15° de plus qu'a Cherbourg, il fait beau il fait chaud, il y a des vagues et des surfeurs (mais pas Brice)
> 
> devinette : ou je me trouve (pas réponse du style "devant ton Mac") ?



pas loin de chez moi. juste...


----------



## Franswa (14 Août 2005)

...son coude !!! 

Moi ça donne ça :

fttraé,nsewsaé


----------



## prerima (14 Août 2005)

Pour moi, ça donne cela :

mpfredfrkj:maéq


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Août 2005)

Inutile de s'exercer à ce genre d'exercice quand on n'est pas capable de faire une recherche avec ses dix doigts :rateau:

On fusionne avec l'ancien sujet


----------



## molgow (14 Août 2005)

molgow

... c'est moins drôle du coup   
Pourtant j'ai bien utilisé mon coude mais en faisant attention d'utiliser juste le bout de l'os du coude.

Bon ok.. je l'essaie en mode bourrin :

m niol,gvolsw


----------



## lof. (14 Août 2005)

;lolfv;

il y est  c'est la version russe


----------



## Franswa (15 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Inutile de s'exercer à ce genre d'exercice quand on n'est pas capable de faire une recherche avec ses dix doigts :rateau:
> 
> On fusionne avec l'ancien sujet


 Désolé :rose:


----------



## I-bouk (15 Août 2005)

je tente :

KI*- BOIUIKLI  


Très très gros coude... 

Les majucule c'est le shift du i majuscule qui c'est vérouillé


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Encore*
> une crise de nioubitude aïgue ce thread


 
Rhôahr... Tu vois des nioubes partout...


----------



## iMax (15 Août 2005)

Maxikmed


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2005)

iMax ? le sujet "modère avec ton coude" c'est dans le forum des modos


----------



## iNano (15 Août 2005)

J'essaie, ça a l'air marrant...
ik  ? ?? Nanol


----------



## Virpeen (15 Août 2005)

À moi ! À moi ! Hihihi !!!! 
v ikrfpmededn 

Comment ça, j'ai un gros coude ?


----------



## ginette107 (15 Août 2005)

bgki ndggtgtde1AOPUY

trop petit le clavier


----------



## Jec (16 Août 2005)

Allez , je me lance .. :

jerc


Pour aller danse le .... sur de la musique hein-hein !!! 

Position debout sur la chaisse, le bras bien parallèle au clavier et l'autre main qui se cramponne à la tasse de café. Voilà le resultat. Pt'être un peu tôt ...

Bonne journée à tous !!!


----------



## meldon (16 Août 2005)

lmer(rdstfiop^bnkj


Moi j'ai pas pris mon coude, c'est vachement dur de viser et d'appuyer que d'un côté du clavier.  (Je m'attendais à faire un mot plus long, quelle déception lol... euh bon, désolé)


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (16 Août 2005)

" Lzeyry HHynemonth Antyara J?Kevix " Pour Leyry Hynemonth Antarra Jevix (Je sais, c'est long...) Je trouve que je me débrouille pas mal... le plus dur, c'est quand même les majuscules...


----------



## madlen (16 Août 2005)

.m, adledrlen     bien j'ai vu pire


----------



## nounours78 (16 Août 2005)

nlounolujrs   <> nounours

voila je suis plutot contente pour une premiere fois


----------



## Caddie Rider (16 Août 2005)

c vya<cdccdxikjed rridredfrft .... mouais j'ai deja des coudes assez gros mais en plus j'ai fait ca à l'arrache pour pas me fair gauler au boulot


----------



## Lio70 (16 Août 2005)

liopn,hjzerlo


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Août 2005)

'

Bon alors j'essaie : lze mpodfcastg ezst ebn rfetzarsd

Comment ça je l'ai monté et mixé avec les coudes ?!  :rateau: 

'+


----------



## La SAGEsse (16 Août 2005)

loasagessee=lasagesse
C'est presque ça, j'ai le coude bien pointu...


----------



## Lio70 (16 Août 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> lze mpodfcastg ezst ebn rfetzarsd


mouarf


----------



## r0rk4l (16 Août 2005)

Sympa la phrase sur le podcast 

rtoptrfkzsl <> rorkal

pas très concluant


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Août 2005)

bobhbhyun,ountycvhjazk;

z'etes cons, le mien il est dur aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2005)

kasparov

... ba ca va en fait, c'est pas si dur que ca...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Août 2005)

... Il y a quelques années ; quand j'habitais dans la région la plus froide de France, j'avais coutûme d'écrire mon nom dans la neige en urinant mes demis... Ben ; j'avais pas de quoi tracer des lettres en trop.
Quelqu'un a-t-il connu cette expérience hautement jouissive?


----------



## I-bouk (16 Août 2005)

je le fait toujours    Vivement cette hiver


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Août 2005)

*Bien bien bien*
maintenant que ce thread devient ennuyeux passons au niveau supérieur
_Écris ton nom en mettant des coups de boules sur le clavier
_


----------



## Franswa (16 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bien bien bien*
> maintenant que ce thread devient ennuyeux passons au niveau supérieur
> _Écris ton nom en mettant des coups de boules sur le clavier
> _


 Ce thread devient donc "uniquement" masculin :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (16 Août 2005)

bon je me lance:
avec le coude: 
pîoettropu                             la classe

Avec la tete:
à!i"  ('( '  è .....  j'ai une trop grosse tête..

Pour ce qui est des boules.... je touche toutes les lettres à la fois..... ( ouais je suis modeste :rateau: )


----------



## r0rk4l (16 Août 2005)

J'ai essaié plusieurs fois dans la neige, mais pour écrire jean-christophe en entier, il faut déjà en avoir bu quelques uns des demis...


----------



## spyan (16 Août 2005)

spyannnnnnnn 

oupss j'ai un peu trop tenu la fin !!!


----------



## toys (16 Août 2005)

tolysw bon s'esxt pas cfqacil


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tolysw bon s'esxt pas cfqacil



*Toys*
a fait des progrès en orthographe


----------



## toys (16 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Toys*
> a fait des progrès en orthographe



je m'en doutais de celle ci!
 

avec le nez s'est plus facile


----------



## Ti'punch (17 Août 2005)

YTGkji'(pm_ujn yuh

 ... mouarf c'est pas top ... 

j'essaie avec mon chat :   pti'punch ... cool il a bien voulu coopérer


----------



## NED (17 Août 2005)

allez je me lance :
avec le coude :
ned

avec le nez :
h"""d

pas facile avec mon nez...


----------



## Lamar (17 Août 2005)

C'est rigolo votre truc, allons-y :

loaqmùaq (lamar)
A noter que j'ai aussi valider le caps lock sur ma dernière frappe.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Août 2005)

HNolbbezxs Ze 65T5iger .....:mouais: 

AAAAArrhhhh mais c'est complétement loupééé !!!!

Et avec la tête donc : ùù*% :casse: :sick:


----------



## clampin (30 Août 2005)

cl:azm=pmikn

rhha c'est pas terrible


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Août 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Et avec la tête donc : ùù*% :casse: :sick:




*Tu as laissé*
une crotte de nez sur ton clavier


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (30 Août 2005)

Allez j'essaye aussi avec le coude :
jkopyeuxbranleur

le truc en fait c'est de pas trop appuyer, en plus mon pseudo il es t long.
Allez avec le nez
jo§y"euxbranleur
le truc la c'est de bien viser les lettres.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu as laissé*
> une crotte de nez sur ton clavier


L'oeil du poète....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Août 2005)

k cxjn ck,  Super ! Je crois que je vais changer de pseudo.


----------



## lewax (30 Août 2005)

lewacx

...presque...


----------



## semac (30 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Avec la tete:
> à!i"  ('( '  è .....  j'ai une trop grosse tête..


enlève le casque se sera mieux délà... :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Août 2005)

vous etes pas fortiche..........stook.....


----------



## semac (30 Août 2005)

semazc... pas mal !!! :love:


----------



## Malow (30 Août 2005)

juste en passant......


malolw....p.... presque... j'ai vraiment que ça à faire....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Août 2005)

*Tiens, ça c'est amusant*
j'ai cherché à écrire nioubie et ça donne : 

Kalasnnikov


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tiens, ça c'est amusant*
> j'ai cherché à écrire nioubie et ça donne :
> 
> Kalasnnikov


C'est un clavier en qwertyementchetchenazerty ???


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Août 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> C'est un clavier en qwertyementchetchenazerty ???




*Non*
un clavier mettez-voustousenlignehistoirequ'onrigole


----------



## semac (30 Août 2005)

c'est pas le clavier en cause, mais le coude


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

eroibgzerrrtaa


voila


----------



## zelita (30 Août 2005)

zelijktgqaq (zelita)

lol pas mal !  pas facile sur un portable ...
super ca ma occupée quelques secondes ! lol


----------



## Oizo (30 Août 2005)

oizso

voilà presque sans faute


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (31 Août 2005)

Hobbews the Tigver 
Bon...ça doit être une question d'entraînement...!:mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Août 2005)

mais c'est pas vrai, stook
c'est pas dur.....

STOOK (en majuscule meme....)

 



@Lepurfils: FEU!....


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ouvre un sujet : postez avec vos doigts en utilisant votre cerveau. chuis sûr qu'il y aura moins de monde


 Déjà, tu vas avoir du mal à l'ouvrir !!


----------



## NED (31 Août 2005)

NOUVEAU DéFI !!!

Avec l'oeil :

 jh<'w*??

Pas mal hein? pitin il ma m^me passé le clavier en américain...lol


----------



## Nobody (31 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> NOUVEAU DéFI !!!
> 
> Avec l'oeil :
> 
> ...


 
Tu tapes à combien de clin d'yeux par minute, toi? Non parce que faut avoir la paupière de fer dans des cils de velours pour pas rayer le clavier. Je dis ça je dis rien, bien sûr, je réagis en tant qu'iBook's owner, c'est légitime, tu comprends? Je voudrais pas faire subir des outrages pareils à mon a qui l'est aussi déjà que j'ai des ennuis dans le voisinage parce que je lutte contre le dépôt sauvage de lapins priapiques faut dire que notre chat n'ose plus sortir de peur des représailles, nous avons un voisin, un vrai taré, il est flic, qui balance des pommes même pas pourries, quel con, dans le jardin des autres sous prétexte qu'il n'aime pas la couleur de la vareuse de l'équipe de foot du village y en a j'vous jure il faudrait les enfermer, et mon clavier en fait je m'en fous s'il s'abîme j'en ai un en réserve mais pensez-vous que le prix de la côtelette va augmenter?

Mmmm?


----------



## NED (31 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Tu tapes à combien de clin d'yeux par minute, toi? Non parce que faut avoir la paupière de fer dans des cils de velours pour pas rayer le clavier. Je dis ça je dis rien, bien sûr, je réagis en tant qu'iBook's owner, c'est légitime, tu comprends? Je voudrais pas faire subir des outrages pareils à mon a qui l'est aussi déjà que j'ai des ennuis dans le voisinage parce que je lutte contre le dépôt sauvage de lapins priapiques faut dire que notre chat n'ose plus sortir de peur des représailles, nous avons un voisin, un vrai taré, il est flic, qui balance des pommes même pas pourries, quel con, dans le jardin des autres sous prétexte qu'il n'aime pas la couleur de la vareuse de l'équipe de foot du village y en a j'vous jure il faudrait les enfermer, et mon clavier en fait je m'en fous s'il s'abîme j'en ai un en réserve mais pensez-vous que le prix de la côtelette va augmenter?
> 
> Mmmm?



Ba dis donc si t'a ecris ça avec tes sourcils t'es balaise...


----------

